# The UniCreatures Fan Club!



## JolteonShock

I've noticed that many have those little creatures and eggs in their sigs.  So, because every adoptables site shoudl have a fan club, here is...
The UniCreatures Fan Club!
_Welcome!_
Post new eggs and creatures for clicks, discuss names, pet adventures, basically anything to do with the site. 
To join, simply  post any egg/creature, then chat! 
Okay, let's get this started:

A lazuli egg that I got from a mystery box.


----------



## Flora

Ooooooooooh, joining!


----------



## JolteonShock

That's quite the amount.  O.o
I clicked them all, though.  :)
Now, here's mine.

I started out with Feud.  What did you start out with?
Oh yeah, your red fin egg is ready to evolve.


----------



## Flora

Ooh, thanks for the pointer. ^^

Started out with Lillius the Fwog.


----------



## Munchkin

Oooh! Me! Me!

I started with that little electrical worm thing! xD


And I have more~


----------



## Noctowl

Joining~


----------



## Coloursfall

These are terrible cute, so I signed up. C:  here's what I got.

    

Are they good? :D?  I like the dragon there.  He's a cutie.


----------



## Munchkin

Someone please care for, or do something to, this egg. It just needs one more evolution point to hatch~!


----------



## Invader Palkia

clicked it :D

Anyways... I'll post my 2 oldest creatures
 

I'm glad someone finally made this, I was gonna make it myself x3


----------



## Munchkin

OMG ILY IP~! <33333333333333

It's hatched now~!
And I've clicked all of your clickables in return~
By the way, what egg did Kia hatch from?


----------



## Invader Palkia

A Lazuli, you get them from Mystery boxes.


----------



## Flora

Ooh, Asmae needs only 1 more point to evolve!


----------



## Coloursfall

*pets her* C: there you go!

Also I got these too! 

 

Are any of mine rare or anything? *noob*


----------



## Invader Palkia

I think the Scorches and the Orbits are kinda rare.

Edit:

Grabbed another because those are my favorite ^^
Don't have room in my sig though x3


----------



## JolteonShock

@FMC:  When you go to your egg's/creature's page, there'll be a 'Rarity' thing.  I think it's at the end of the first column.
Glad to see so many people are into it!  :D
Welcome, everyone.


----------



## Munchkin

@IP: So _that's_ what hatches from a Lazuli Egg! =]
My Gracilis has hatched now, by the way~
Decided not to take another egg just yet.

EDIT: Changed my mind. The 12:00 batch came with an egg I didn't have yet =]


----------



## Noctowl

My first creature from there was this little dudette:
 ^^ 
I hate this mystery box thing...its so rare to get one. DX

Edit: A minute after posting that...I got a mystery box. O.o

"A boat is a boat but the mystery box could be anything, even a boat! You know we've always wanted one of those."

*opens box*
 Yay. I hope this is a cute thing.


----------



## Coloursfall

Just got one of these C: it's interesting.

damn this is addictive! and something to do while I wait for my DC eggs to hatch!


----------



## Flora

No URL cause I'm illegally utilizing the internet. :D






o.o


----------



## Coloursfall

:D only 1 more point to go! come on, someone~ Help the baby hatch~


----------



## JolteonShock

This needs only one point to hatch!  Clicks? :D


----------



## Invader Palkia

Some of my creatures evolved :D
    

And Mik can almost evolve:


I can't wait for Rozi to grow up though, I want a noble of that species SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAAAAAAAAAD

Not that I don't want a Noble Twap either.


----------



## Flora

Gracilae evolved. :D


----------



## Invader Palkia

They released a mouse... I want a mousey..
Gotta wait for the next batch of eggs though. :P


----------



## Flora

Haha. I feel so gulity. With my second Lazuli egg I'm breakin' the rules. ^^

As in I have six eggs cause I'm MAGICAL.

Darn Wury evolve. ):


----------



## Invader Palkia

Fed it ^^



I wanna get all stages of Twap. Twaps are awesome. x3

Edit: Has a mousey


----------



## JolteonShock

One more click.

I wants a mousey.  They look so cute!


----------



## Coloursfall

So here's all the creatures I have! Am I doing good for a beginner?  Also a few of my creatures only need a few more clicks... help out a buddy? :D?

           

Elric and Feury are adorable.


----------



## Flora

^ Your Nagi egg can evolve. :D


----------



## Noctowl

Yay, I got one of these ones! Hm...I wonder what I should name it when it hatches.


----------



## Invader Palkia

ANOTHER Lazuli :D



Also, my Hailer needs only one click :D


----------



## Flora

^ Made your Hailer AND Nagi evolveable. :D


----------



## Invader Palkia

Thanks! :D

Your Lazuli is only one click from hatching :D


----------



## Coloursfall

I got two new creatures C:


----------



## Invader Palkia

I was playing pet adventures just now, and I got this hilarious event where the hamburger grew huge and made friends with a bunch of kittens after staring at everyone suspiciously. xD

I think you follow, city of olbencar, Explore the city, waddle through crowds, waddle double-time, play tag, nick the vial, get kali to drink it. I think.


----------



## JolteonShock

I gots a mousey.  :D


----------



## Coloursfall

<-- this little guy only needs one more click!
  and this one needs two.

This is fun. C:


----------



## JolteonShock

Chomp can evolve!
My Roots (Chomp's evolved form) is named Chompers.  O.o


----------



## Coloursfall

Yay! *huggle*

x3 hehe.  I just named him after my Carnivine in Pearl (I am so uncreative~)


----------



## Munchkin

FaA, your Lazuli Egg can hatch~
And FMC, your Flizzard Egg can hatch~

=D


----------



## Coloursfall

yays!

And I got this from the shop - COW EGG :D


----------



## Munchkin

*clicks*
A few of my eggs/creatures need about three clicks or so to level up/hatch ;]

_~With love,
Melody_


----------



## Invader Palkia

Frost can hatch :D

One more click for my mousey


----------



## Coloursfall

My mousey (Feury) evolved :D She's cuuute~

and I grabbed another Orbit Egg~


----------



## JolteonShock

FaA, Cow egg can hatch.
Melodic Harmony, Asmo, Flizzard egg and the blue frill one can hatch.
Invader Palkia, mouse egg can hatch.
Whew, lots of evolvees!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Wheeeee!!

Flarius egg! :D

Also, my Twap egg and cow only need one click to evolve. My Nagi (Rozi) can almost evolve too ^^


----------



## JolteonShock

I sooo want one of those!  :D
Click'd!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Burger... :D

Edit: New Blizz, hope its a girl


----------



## Flora

Lillius is fully evolved. :D

On an unrelated note, EBIL FIREWALL DOES NOT BLOCK IT YEEEEEEEEEESSSSS...

I love how an egg evolves into a full grown cow. :D

Oh, and


----------



## Invader Palkia

Good day for Flarius :D

Anyways, my caterpillar evolved


----------



## Flora

Yay~


----------



## Coloursfall

Little Elric only needs 4 more points to the next level - click pleaase~?  I wanna see what he'll look like.


----------



## Munchkin

Got another Lazuli Egg~


I've clicked everything on the page again =]


----------



## Invader Palkia

She only needs one more click to grow up :D

Edit: EEEEEE yes!

Now I can get Nobles of that family |D


----------



## Flora

:D


----------



## JolteonShock

Darn.  I already clicked everyone's.
Needs three more clicks:

Mousey needs two:


----------



## Invader Palkia

HOLY CHEESE! I GOT AN EXALTED!

They're harder to get than nobles even o.o
Wheeee!


----------



## Munchkin

JolteonShock, mousey can hatch =]

IP, congrats! On both the fully-evolve Nagi AND the exalted~!
Nice job there~


----------



## Flora

Hailae evolved into Blizz. :D

Also my Fwog can almost evolve. One more point!!

Also


----------



## JolteonShock

'Grats on the exalted, IP!
FaA, clicked Fwog!


----------



## Flora

YAAAAAAAAAAAY~

Now I have matured genders. :D

NOw to make Lillius able to eat up people.


----------



## JolteonShock

Got a new egg!

Now, eagerly awaiting the appearance of new eggs!
...


----------



## Flora

Speaking of eggs...

o.o

O.o

o.O



AGAIN. IT'S MY THIRD ONE.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Those things are too common... I just want my darned coins so I can get a robot. 

Only three clicks until Sarah can grow up :D


----------



## Munchkin

Sarah has been click'd <3

 
They need one and two clicks, respectively~

_~With Love
Melody_


----------



## JolteonShock

I got another lazuli, but gonna abandon it.  I really only want one egg at a time.


----------



## Flora

@MH: Both can evolve. ^^

Rawkae and Melodiae evolved. :D


----------



## Munchkin

Bookworm the Armor is fully grown now <3
Tangle has evolved into a Nephenthes <3

And now I have room to include that Flick Egg in my sig~

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

Wuriae needs one more point. :D


----------



## Munchkin

^ Orbit and Flarius Eggs can hatch~

 
They need one click and three, respectively <3

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

Paww and Scorche are now named Pawvus and Scorchus, respectively.  (Heh, "Pawvus" is a play on "parvus", which is Latin for small.)

Also 

Also also Lillius is now almost totally trained. :D


----------



## Coloursfall

I can has fully-evolved creatures?

also these need only a few clicks:


----------



## Flora

^Orbit can has evolution. ^^

I now has Nagi. ^^


----------



## Munchkin

^Feudae can evolve and first Lazuli Egg can hatch~

  
^Need one, two, and one click, respectively <3

When you're getting an egg on the Gather Eggs page, will you be bale to see that it is Royal/Exalted, or do you have to take your chances?


----------



## Flora

^ Hailer and eggie can evolve.


----------



## Coloursfall

I can has another Lazuli egg? C:


----------



## JolteonShock

You can has.

One more click, two clicks, three clicks, respectively.


----------



## Coloursfall

Just needs two clicks~


----------



## JolteonShock

Click'd!
Lilin evolved into a cute fwoggy!


----------



## Flora

Yay.


----------



## Coloursfall

x3 i can has pet rock?


----------



## Invader Palkia

lol, I love the rocks x3

Scorche needs only one click to hatch :D


----------



## Munchkin

^It can hatch, Lazuli can hatch, and Shazz can evolve =]
I've decided to aim for the...Clover Egg? That green one in the shop. I'm using Bookworm, my Armor, to get coins with her "Sell scientific journals" training command thing =P

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora




----------



## Munchkin

^First Aerie can evolve =]


^Two more clicks =]

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Invader Palkia

Two Scorches in the same batch of eggs :D


----------



## Munchkin

Did anybody else notice this thing?


I just got it =]
New species, I'm guessing, since it's labeled as Common.


----------



## Flora

OH HEY GUESS WHAT


----------



## Invader Palkia

AWWWW
I hope I get one of those in my next batch, those are so cute! 83


----------



## Munchkin

@FaA: Caprine buddies!

@IP: I know, right? =]

I have 431 coins. Think I can get a Clover Egg before it disappears from the shop? Heavypath (previously Bookworm the Armor) earns 14 coins with 8 energy, and my maximum training energy is 22.
Oh, and apparently someone already has two fully-evolved Caprine 0_o
This person must be part of a _ton_ of fansites.

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

:D Caprine. ^^

I wanna see a fully evolved one!!!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Yes :3
None this time though :(
I'll have to wait another hour :(


----------



## Munchkin

You can see the fully-evolved forms of pretty much anything by clicking "Ranks" on the left - you know, underneath that list that includes "Evolve My Pets" and "Train Creatures". Then go to "Highest Ranked" and click the first user on the list. View his/her Showcase, and there you go.

That's how I'm going to try to get extra Mystery Boxes - by going through those ranking lists =P

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

Rachel's samrt. :D

EDIT: 



Spoiler: Caprines



IT'S A RAM!!!


----------



## Munchkin

Heh, can't wait to get one =P
I wonder what I could do to get them to evolve so quickly? Hmmm...
*browses fansites*

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Invader Palkia

http://www.unicreatures.com/view.php?id=174527
Holeh cheese... How did they get THAT!?
OWO

Edit: Ahh, I see, It's a new exotic.

I wish I could Donate some money, I should ask my mum if I can... I know she wouldn't let me though. ._.


----------



## Munchkin

=/
Donation only
Well, for $15, you get 6 credits to buy Exotic pets with - that specific family is going to be retired in a couple hundred days. It's not much at all, but I'm afraid I have no Paypal or anything of the sort, and my mother certainly won't approve - there's no way I can donate without my mother knowing, as far as I know.

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Invader Palkia

And I want one of the fairies too :( Those are gone in 7 days...
Dammit
Oh well. Only half an hour till my next chance for a caprine! :D

Edit: 3 minutes now O.O
Edit again: Still no Caprine :(
Kia is now fully evolved though. :D
Edit: WHEEEEEEEE

It's such a floofly. :3


----------



## allitersonance

I have a bad habit of wasting adventure points.

   

I wouldn't usually join another one of these things but I managed to accidentally make an account, so I decided I may as well.


----------



## Coloursfall

I has fwuffy egg~

 aaaand another Lazuli.  Are these things only female, does anyone know?


----------



## Invader Palkia

You might be able to change their genders with something from the shop, but idk if you can change the genders of all the creatures.


----------



## allitersonance

I just realised that, since I can (currently) access UniCreatures from school, I can get two evolution points a day from just me for any of my creatures. Ehehehe. Can't access TCoD, though.

 

The thorny one is the cute flytrap, right? :D


----------



## Coloursfall

yep! :D

Also Ming, my first Lazuli evolved to her final form~~

She's /really tall/


----------



## Munchkin

^Congratulations~!

I have 607 coins now - does anybody think I can get to 1200 within 6 days?
And I don't think you can use gender potions on certain one-gender species. The Lazuli family is one of those.

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Invader Palkia

You might be able to get there ^^
I think you probably can, if you keep looking for mystery boxes and stuff.


----------



## JolteonShock

Paww, Asiago, Nagi, and my egg hatched!


----------



## Flora

Bubbles. :D

Also  Beau.

:D


----------



## JolteonShock

Rock egg.  :D
'Nuf said.


----------



## Flora

NOt that it's necessary or whatever but


----------



## JolteonShock

Your stone adn guy and caterpillar dude can evolve.


----------



## Flora

*is now with giant gargoyle and cocoon* :D


----------



## JolteonShock

The gargoyle is COOL~


----------



## Invader Palkia

He only need one more click :D


----------



## Flora

^there.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Whee! He's all grown up now! :D
Now I have to check that off my accomplishments list so I can get a sock.


----------



## Noctowl

Ooo, I think I got a sheepy. *checks the website she uses to check what they evolve into* Sweet! I like this one's full form.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Yay, Sheepie!

I just got another one.. :D

They're so floofly.

Edit: Apparently they're holding a contest to design your own creature, winner gets exotic pet.
I wanna enter.


----------



## JolteonShock

Sheepie boom!
Yeah, I saw that too.  I want to enter too, but I'm mind blank on anything original.  :(


----------



## Invader Palkia

Hmm, a Snap would be cute, but not really elaborate.
Or a Skyptor...

Names aren't interesting... Blah
I could still try though, I just don't know what to add before/after either of those. 

Id rather try a snap. (Burrowing creature with a pick-axe like tail, It's colored blue, and ahh...
Just wait a second I'll draw it)


----------



## allitersonance

Ahaha. I just realised you can get tons of mystery boxes by going through the rankings list and clicking on everyone.

On another note, my single hatchling is maxed on stats so I've been quickly getting coins by using the training skill that gets me coins. It's probably beneficial.


----------



## Coloursfall

:D lookie what i got~

 and _yet another_ one of these!


----------



## allitersonance

Already got two more using the rank listings. Except, uh, I have it already and I'd prefer coins. D: Oh well.

[removed two lazuli eggs because of abandonment]


----------



## Invader Palkia

Grabbed a Melody:


Drawed a Snap:
HERE
Didn't bother shading him. Kinda sucks. But thats pretty much... a Snap.

I think I'm gonna go Mystery box hunting too, to try and get a robot B3


----------



## Coloursfall

:DDDD OMG yay


----------



## Noctowl

Yayy


----------



## allitersonance

Abandoned two lazulis to get these:

 

And I'll probably just take one lazuli of each stage and abandon any others I get.

All my non-lazulis from before hatched. :D


----------



## Flora

Melodiae evolved and the Flick hatched. ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

Full Metal Cookies said:


> :DDDD OMG yay





Ruffledfeathers said:


> Yayy


Congrats :D
My Jerial, Spade, grew up :D


----------



## JolteonShock

My stone egg hathed, and my Fwog evolved.
Yayz.
My Aqua needs three more clicks to evolve, as does my Jack.
Clicks, pwease?


----------



## Coloursfall

Cleeeked~

And my Clover and Lazuli need two clicks each to hatch, and my Flarius needs 3.


----------



## JolteonShock

I clicked the clover, but (I'm assuming that the second egg in your post with the clover is the lazuli) your lazuli isn't showing up.
And is your Flarius anywhere?  I can't find it.
EDIT:  Never mind, I'll get at it from your page.


----------



## Munchkin

Does anyone know how to freeze an Egg? I don't exactly want to abandon my Lazuli Eggs, but they're getting in the way of my chances to get other Eggs =/

On the plus side, I now have a fully-evolved Zappa, Nagi, and Cali, as well as a second Flick. They're in my Pen =]

_~With love
Melody

PS: I've got a Clover Egg now =]
_


----------



## JolteonShock

Your Zappa can evolve.
My Jack and Agua evolved!  Thanks for all the clicks, guys!


----------



## Flora

@FMC: Heh, got to fight your squad just now; I lost. XP

Almost enough to get an eggie~His name will be Patrick because of a) that's one creature's name and b) because I can that's my crush's name. :D


----------



## Coloursfall

:D haha... Well, I have trained those two a whole lot.  Heiderich and Elric are mah babies~<3



also this guy needs one click~~


----------



## allitersonance

I need to get 3600 coins to get three St Patrick eggs in four days. >>; I can get over 1200 in a day so it's possible, but clicking on millions of pets gets old after a while.


----------



## Coloursfall

one more click needed~~

And I got these:


----------



## Flora

Asiagas evolved, and I beat FMC's squad. XP

EDIT:  :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS~


----------



## allitersonance

Only 1199 coins to go >:)


----------



## Munchkin

Orbit, Melody, and Flizzard fully-evolved now =]
Caprine hatched =]

 
^Need one more click =]

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

Pawvus needs 1 more to level up!!!


----------



## Munchkin

Clicked all of yours =]

Also got a new Nagi Egg.


_~With love
Melody_


----------



## JolteonShock

Two more clicks for Angelo, and my sheepie egg hatched.


----------



## Munchkin

^Needs two more clicks.

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## JolteonShock

Woot!  tHIS THREAD IS NOW A HOT TOPIC!
Ooops, accidentally had caps on.  XD

In other news, my Orbit evolved, and I got a new egg because my sheep one hatched.

And some more cretures need clicks:  Three more and  four more.


----------



## Invader Palkia

All only need one click :D


----------



## allitersonance

Mission accomplished, and then some. Penguins and are burgers next on the menu. >:)


----------



## Invader Palkia

Just bought a penguin


----------



## allitersonance

Lalala

Battles get me coins quickly but I don't like looking at my record and seeing that I lost over a hundred battles in two days. :|


----------



## Flora

Well, since yesterday I evolved several of my thingies. ^^


----------



## JolteonShock

Three more clicks, and  two more clicks.


----------



## Coloursfall

:DDD NOBLE TWAP!

 and another Flarius~


----------



## JolteonShock

LUCKY!!
I'm happy for you!
I haven't gotten a noble or Exalted yet, but I keep checking.


----------



## allitersonance

And a couple of final evolutions completed.


----------



## Sike Saner

Can't believe I didn't join this sooner. o_o;

Anyway, I figured I'd post my first creature:



And my most recently acquired:


----------



## Invader Palkia

Full Metal Cookies said:


> :DDD NOBLE TWAP!


Lucky! :D

This scorche needs only one click:


----------



## JolteonShock

Scorche can evolve.
Sick with the flu, and, unbelievably, I want to go to school!  I think my crush is going to ask me out soon, and I have a ceramics class today.
And I love ceramics.

Anyway, my Lazuli is fully evolved now, and my rock evolved into Juju.

EDIT:  Actually, now I'm kinda glad that i satyed at home:


----------



## Sike Saner

My latest acquisitions:


----------



## Munchkin

One, three, and two clicks needed ^_^

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Sike Saner

I've just evolved Vreda again:



I'm definitely looking forward to the day when I've got her fully evolved and trained. ^^


----------



## Munchkin

My Guille and Jerial are fully evolved now~
Renamed them Splashtail and Tawnystep =]

 
^Two and three clicks needed =]

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Sike Saner

Fwee, I got a mystery box from that stone egg. ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

@Melodic Harmony:The Aeris can evolve :D


----------



## Coloursfall

:DDDD Noble Melody! yaaaay!

 also rock


----------



## Sike Saner

Congrats! ^^


I'm glad I checked the eggs available at the time right before I went to bed last night. The reason?



Fwee. ^^


----------



## Flora

Pawvus is now fully grown.


----------



## Munchkin

Everyone has Nobles... ;~;

My Rawk just hatched =]
Now I can go get another egg...

=]

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Sike Saner

A few more of mine have evolved today, and Vreda's training is coming along very nicely. I also acquired these:


----------



## allitersonance

Huh. New egg came out in the shop. I'll have it by tomorrow.

For now,


----------



## Invader Palkia

It looks cute... I think I'll actually try to get it. Time to pull out the ol' Blizz, make moneys by selling fossils.

Yea random bad grammar moment :/

Edit: In about 15 minutes I've managed to get over 50 coins :D


----------



## allitersonance

Shouldn't underestimate myself.


----------



## JolteonShock

Oooh!  I want one of those!
Except I don't know how to get coins fast.


----------



## Invader Palkia

You should be able to train your Lazuli for coins. i've just been training my Blizz and I've already gotten over 100 coins ^^

You can also hunt for Mystery boxes, but I preffer just training, because you can do other things while your getting coins. And the egg's gonna be there for a month, so It's no rush


----------



## Flora

@ Kusa: Scorche can evolve.

On an unrelated note...my Stone won't stop being pampered!  It lets me care for it non-stop. o.o


----------



## Noctowl

Yay, got one of these.


----------



## allitersonance

My method of getting coins fast is training creatures with good rates of coin per training energy until I have no more energy, then battling teams marked "Easy" until I drain my energy, and then rapidly go through the lists under the Ranks section, playing with every creature and trying to collect mystery boxes. The box-finding doesn't happen that often, and it's usually lazuli eggs, but it's mainly to pass the time until I've recharged my energy.

I can probably get over 2000 coins in a day if I've got all day to waste on it. Even when I've got school, 500 coins is easy and I don't bother with getting coins from training or mystery box searching any more. Battles are really good for it, if you don't mind your percentage of wins to steadily decrease. (Combat Arena, naturally, if you missed it.)


----------



## Invader Palkia

Alright!

'Nother Exalt!
I actually wish it had been noble, But Exalted is fine. :D


----------



## Munchkin

^That's great! Two now, right?

As for me...
  
^One, one, and four needed =]

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

:D


----------



## Invader Palkia

Melodic Harmony said:


> ^That's great! Two now, right?


Yup.

Halfway to buying the new egg. :D


----------



## Flora

One more to level up~

EDIT: SUCCESS!

Also, @whoever askerd how to freeze creatures: You need to get the Cryogenic Spray, which you can get after 20 accomplishments.


----------



## Coloursfall

fuck yeaaaaah exalted~


----------



## allitersonance

Cryogenic spray appears in the shop at 25 accomplishments.


----------



## Flora

Yeah, I meant that; mind totally screwed up there. ^^;

EDIT:


----------



## Sike Saner

Some recent acquisitions:



And Vreda's fully evolved now! :D It's going to take a while to fully train her, though, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Coloursfall

:D I'm kinda on a roll today.


----------



## Sike Saner

Awesome! ^^


Just picked up a couple more eggs:


----------



## Invader Palkia

My exalted Blizz grew up:

about 300 coins until I can get a ducky. :D


----------



## allitersonance

Usually I'd wait until I had more than one egg to post for it but  is special.


----------



## Invader Palkia

There was a pair of them at the drop, so I grabbed two. Wonder what It'll hatch into..


----------



## Coloursfall

I got one too :0

also this~


----------



## Munchkin

Sharky? =D

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Coloursfall

weee more nobles


----------



## zuea

i love these guys!
i have so many:first one.
i just put these egg here, if you have sig on you can see the others.


----------



## Munchkin

Yay? =D


^Four more~! =]

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Invader Palkia

^Needs 3 clicks.


^Same.


----------



## allitersonance




----------



## Invader Palkia

Randomly went through the whole thread and clicked everything I saw.

I'm gonna try getting the training basket, then I'll get myself a robot. :D


----------



## allitersonance




----------



## Flora

Am I the only person who noticed how the names are green if they can be fed/played with/cared for?  It really helps. ^^


----------



## JolteonShock

Huh.  It shows my names in green, but I already cared for them.  I think it's if you already cared for them.
Anyway, .
And my Berbee and Flarius egg needs clicks.


----------



## Coloursfall

look at him.

He's adorable.


----------



## allitersonance

As far as I can tell, the names are green unless they don't need any more clicks. It doesn't matter if _you_ clicked them or not, just if they need more from people in general. So creatures that are fully evolved or capable of evolving would be in black.


----------



## Sike Saner

My latest acquisitions:



Exalted egg, fwee. ^^ It'd been a little while since I'd gotten one of those.


----------



## JolteonShock

Berbee is fully evolved, Juju evolved and my Flarius egg hatched.


----------



## Munchkin

^Yay~ Now you've got a Stone! I love those...I'm honestly more fond of the Stone than the Golem.

As for me...
    
One, one, one, two, and three clicks needed xP
Oh, and my Rawk just evolved.
And I've been training Brightspirit, my Orbit.

EDIT: Easter Egg Hunt? Hmm, this sounds like fun...
        
=D

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

I want an Easter Egg. Really bad.

Patrick evolved. ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

I've got good luck with different colored Blizz', don't I...

Edit: Got an Easter egg already, but I haven't added it to my active pets yet.
Edit: 2 now.
Edit: and here it goes again. 3 now.

I hope I have enough room for them...

^Needs 3 clicks to hatch

^needs 2 to hatch.

Edit: Added one of my eggs to active


----------



## Flora

Need I say anything?


----------



## Invader Palkia

Looking for easter eggs in pet adventures right now (one of my favorite parts x3)
Got 3 different easter eggs already, er... Still.

Finally got the bandit password.. Now I just have to find the darn bandits again >.>
Found em :D
Now I can get in, but I gotta wait for my energy to regenerate..


----------



## Sike Saner

Fwee, oh fwee... ^^

Edit:


----------



## Munchkin

I've got three Lopsies in my active pets, all female, and three eggs. And in my basket, I've got two - a brown and a white egg.

Oh, guys, if you're exploring the world, Mohawk, my Stone, is in the Zullen Bakery and Hip, my blue Lopsy, is in the Kyogen Manor Hallway =D
It's really easy to get them to evolve/hatch this way. And I put that action for Mohawk when he was still a Juju. I'm well aware that he has a nose now =P

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

I click one of my adoptables and what do I find:


----------



## Coloursfall

moved one of my current three to my active pets~


----------



## Munchkin

^Your Twitch Egg gave me a Mystery Box with 30 coins :3

Shark evolve into a Derek. But I want Titus to be the one to become an Anex, so Shark is staying as a Derek.
I also now have all stages of Twitch, females, and a male Lopsy that will become my male Twitch.
Brightspirit was renamed Dewspirit because of the new character limit on names.
I now have all matured genders of the Flizzard family.
All stages of the Caprine family.
And most of my eggs hatched.

I'm on a roll today~
<3

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

...

 :D?


----------



## Coloursfall

:D

I still have 4 eggs in my easter basket aaarg.

 needs 3 clicks.


----------



## Sike Saner

I've also got two blue ones and another aqua one waiting in the basket. :3


----------



## allitersonance

Decided not to bother with keeping them in the basket. Don't know why I keep the repeats, though. Eh.


----------



## Coloursfall

wooooo

also I have three eggs outta the basket now:
   

I have six in the basket still x_x


----------



## Invader Palkia

Cool Exalted. 

My Noble Blizz egg only needs one click to hatch :D

And I keep getting the same egg in my basket (the brown one) >.>


----------



## Sike Saner

I keep getting aqua ones. @.@ I have three of them staring at me (insofar as eggs can stare X3) from the basket. I hope the two colors I don't have yet show up there soon.


----------



## Coloursfall

wooo
I have 10 eggs in my basket still though - all dupes x_x I just need two more...!


----------



## Sike Saner

An orange one finally decided to appear in the basket. :D Now I'm just lacking a green one...


----------



## Coloursfall

AHAH

Now I only need one more.


----------



## Munchkin

How many colors _are_ there?
I've got a blue Twitch, a brown Wiggle, a purple Lopsy, green Lopsy, white Lopsy, pink Egg, and orange Egg. I'm...lacking aqua? No, I've got that in my basket, along with an orange Egg and six others which are duplicates of colors I already have.

On another note, several of my pets have matured, including Mudstar, my first Golem.

  
One, one, and three needed to evolve/hatch <3

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

^ Mudstar's my Warriors: Rise of the Bloodmoon character. Did you know?

DarnitIwantanotherTwitch. -.-


----------



## Munchkin

=O
No, I didn't know. That's...strange. Do you mind, though? I figured Golem should have a leader name because he was the fourth stage...Stone will have a warrior name, Juju an apprentice, Rawk a kit...
But that's half, sort-of off-topic, isn't it?
Um...
I got another Nagi egg so I can have all stages~
:3

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Flora

Don't mind it at all. ^^ [/offtopic]


----------



## Sike Saner

Yet another aqua one. And the green eggs still continue to elude me. X3;

...Maybe I should look near the ham.[/badjoke]


----------



## Munchkin

^It took me forever to get that xD

On another note, Dewspirit my Orbit has finished her training. It's Titus's turn now. He's a Derek - not fully evolved, but still. He will be.

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

Why, O green easter egg, must you continue to elude me?


----------



## Munchkin

^ O.O
You...you're RICH!
Is McPuppet the one that appears in the shop at 40 accomplishments?

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

Yes, and it's also 5000 coins.

I... I'm not rich any more.


----------



## Flora

Yup.


----------



## Munchkin

Wait...how come you have so many Twitch Eggs in your active pets? When I had that much, they deleted most of them till I was left with only 5...they favor you! ;~;

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

Nah, they probably just hate you. A lot of people went way over the limit with Twitch eggs.


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, gee, that makes me feel loads better! [/sarcasm]
=P
Meh, I don't mind...an overload of Twitches would only be good for...trying to complete a herd? Oh well, there's always next year =]
I'm feeding all your pets, by the way <3

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Invader Palkia

My Exalted Twap finally grew up. I'm busy maxxing his stats now :D


----------



## Sike Saner

Looks like pink has become the new aqua for me. XD;

EDIT: 

HELL YES, FINALLY. ^^


----------



## allitersonance

Goddammit.

Didn't get a green and the basket's disappeared.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Grabbed a Orbit, because I want all stages.
Almost done training my Exalted Twap :D
Edit: Done B)

These guys only need one click:
 

And he needs seven:


----------



## Coloursfall

Needs six clicks C:


----------



## Sike Saner

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Needs six clicks C:


That's a pretty cool name she's got there. ^^


----------



## Coloursfall

C: thank you

 
one click and five needed for these guys~


----------



## Invader Palkia

Noble :D

Also, Psyduck only needs 4 clicks:

Yah I couldn't think of anything after they shortened the name limit x3


----------



## Noctowl

He only needs 3 clicks...please help?


----------



## Flora

Two clicks each.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Hey Whats up!> <Hey Wazzup!

^Hey come join the party!

Yup, just got Noble Melody.

Also,

Needs one click to hatch.


----------



## allitersonance




----------



## Munchkin

Redblaze's creativity is maxed out, and Hop just evolved into a Wiggle.


^One more to Wiggle =D

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## JolteonShock

I can't seem to get any easter eggs.
Unless they're gone already...
Oh well,  needs four more clicks to hatch.


----------



## Munchkin

^Clicked all your active pets =]
And yeah, unfortunately they're gone =/
I'd forgotten about all my 8 eggs in my basket, and when the link disappeared...
;~;

_With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

They should've given us a last chance to get the eggs we'd collected even if the collection part was over. ; ; I want my 30+ eggs.

Though then I probably wouldn't have gotten these:


----------



## Munchkin

They should.
You think if we find the link from some other site, we can still get to the page even though the link isn't on UniCreatures?

EDIT: I FOUND IT I FOUND IT I FOUND IT!!!

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

Whoop! Thanks.

Because I'm too lazy to get all the links I'll just point everyone here.


----------



## Munchkin

@_@
So...many...eggs!
I just clicked two of each color =P

I only have 15 myself. Once they're fully grown, that's 45 herd points for me~
And you, Kusari, can easily have a full herd already.
Here. If anyone decides to click one of my Derek, please click Titus. I want him to fully evolve, not Shark. And Titus will be the only one of my fully-grown pets that will keep his original name.

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

P: yeah, I made the assumption that they'd take about the same amount of time to hatch because, you know, all need the same number of clicks. I forgot to factor in that people are discouraged on taking an extra minute to click on more eggs than usual.

Especially since the source of the majority of my clicks are from people without the extra incentive of possibly getting a mystery gift box.

Of course, there wasn't much point in getting them in the first place because you don't get an accomplishment point for getting a full herd of those, but I want to do it anyway.

Since I decided that I went overboard so there's no point in refusing to get more eggs now, I bought some more.

   

On another note, I never realised there was an image limit for signatures.


----------



## Sike Saner

Just acquired: 

 < Pretty. ^^ And it'd been a while since I'd found a noble, so fwee. ^^


----------



## Coloursfall

sheeps :D

 also a penguin.


----------



## JolteonShock

needs six more clicks.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Stone is finally fully evolved, and Zappa needs one speed to be fully trained :D


----------



## Sike Saner

I finally got around to gathering up some more coins and getting another one of these:


----------



## Munchkin

Titus was fully trained, but then he evolved into an Anex. I'm training him again now.
Please click my Twitch Eggs. I want to buy one more Waddles before they're gone.
=]

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Sike Saner

Is that in order to make room for a Waddles egg? Unless I'm mistaken, I believe you can go ahead and buy that egg as soon as possible regardless of how many eggs you already have. I think the five-egg limit only stops you from picking up eggs from the main gather page; it doesn't prevent you from adding more eggs by buying them (just as it apparently doesn't affect getting Lazuli eggs and it didn't affect bringing in Twitch eggs from their basket). At least, I seem to recall having bought an egg while I had five eggs or more. Again, I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Munchkin

^Oh, I completely forgot about that =3
My only worry is they'll delete most of my eggs again, like they did with my first big batch of Twitches. I suppose I'll go ahead and buy the Waddles~
Thanks for reminding me <3

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Invader Palkia

Whee. Noble Orbit :D


^Need 2 clicks


Just evolved :D


Needs 1 click

 
^Need four

Looks like the Duckies are almost gone. Just 2 days left...

HURRY UP! I wanna see something new there.


----------



## Sike Saner

Speaking of new, there's a new egg. :D 

And here's what it becomes.


----------



## Invader Palkia

omg, it's beautiful. o.o

I got 2 :D


----------



## Coloursfall

omg it's adorable


----------



## allitersonance




----------



## Coloursfall

I... I has a mushroom. ._.


----------



## allitersonance

DRUUUUUUUUGS


----------



## Invader Palkia

lol, I hope I get one of those x3
Got this dude though:


----------



## JolteonShock

I got a mushroom too.

I wonder what it hatches into...
EDIT:  And I got a Fennix egg:


----------



## allitersonance




----------



## JolteonShock

Whoa!  What is that?!  
Looks cool, though.  I want one!


----------



## allitersonance

You can buy it in the shop for 1100 coins.


----------



## Invader Palkia

OH... ITS SHINY
I want one! Only 400 more coins, not that much.
Edit: Checked, I only really like Its first stage..
Also: 

Edit: Hey, look at that, you can describe them now..
And  Needs 4 clicks :D

Another edit: 
:D


----------



## allitersonance

Apparently, putting Twitches in the herd makes them lose their colour. I don't think I can go through with it ; ;


----------



## Munchkin

^That's horrible!
...I'm not either. They're going in my Showcase when they grow up!
Thanks for the heads-up~

It's...been a long while since I've posted here. Update?
I finished training Titus, my Anex, I'm almost done training Redblaze, my female Flarius, I now have two out of four of Stone's family, I have all stages of Nagi, and I finally completed the quest in adventure mode about returning the stolen elders' scroll.
Oh, and...

  
1, 9, and 9 clicks needed.
I'm working on getting another Daisy now. I also have two Aerie and two Lazuli Eggs for the Herd <3

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

I have enough for a full herd even if I have one of each stage of each colour!

_except green_


----------



## Coloursfall

eeeeee he's so cuuute

Also


----------



## Munchkin

Abandoned a Lazuli Egg to get this...

It's my first Noble =]


----------



## Invader Palkia

Ohh... Those new Exotic eggs are beautiful... I wonder what they grow into? *goes to check*

OMGDOWANT
THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL
*DROOLS*


----------



## Sike Saner

Holy crap, Cyanne is insanely pretty... *__*


Also, noble Flarius egg get:


----------



## Invader Palkia

My mushroom evolved |D


And yes. I really want Cyanne o.o


----------



## allitersonance




----------



## allitersonance




----------



## Coloursfall

Pretty egg is pretty.


----------



## Munchkin

^Where'd you get that?

Also, my first Daisy hatched, so I was able to grab this.

=D

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Coloursfall

From the egg basket.  It was just kinda... there x3  It's so pretty!  And it turns into something pretty too~


In other news, my Fennix is almost fully trained~


----------



## Munchkin

Egg basket as in the "Gather Eggs" page?
If so, I can't wait till I can get one~
...After an Egg that I have hatches, that is >.<
I'm in the process of training Mudstar, my Golem - I've only just begun yesterday, I think.
The Armor, Orbit, Flarius, and Anex on my Combat Squad are all fully trained now~
Titus is a gem, yes he is~

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Coloursfall

Yeah, that page x3; *is vague*


----------



## Invader Palkia

Ooohh... I didn't find one of those yet.. But they look really cool...
Edit: Ooh, the Exalts are nice.

Edit:

THE HELL ANOTHER ONE


----------



## JolteonShock

I got a Wury egg.

Moo.
EDIT:  I got a Tye egg!


----------



## Invader Palkia

(YAY)   

And the ones I've posted before who want clicks too:


----------



## JolteonShock

My Moosh and Derek both need only two clicks each to evolve


----------



## Munchkin

=D

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## JolteonShock

My Derek evolved, and Moosh too.


----------



## Sike Saner

I got a noble Anex egg recently. :D


----------



## Munchkin

^Aerie can evolve~

I randomly decided to pick up a Guille Egg and bought two Tye Eggs.
=D
  

_~With Love
Melody_


----------



## JolteonShock

Did you know that you can get Tye eggs from the Gather Eggs page now?
Oh well.  
Hatch eggs, HATCH!   NOWWW!!!
*cough*


----------



## Invader Palkia

I knew that, and Wury eggs too. ^^


----------



## Munchkin

'-_-
I've seen Wury Eggs, but no Tye Eggs, so I thought...
Oh boy, did I just waste 960 coins? D=
Oh well...then I suppose I'll get Cyber Eggs next time......


----------



## allitersonance

I'm kind of annoyed that they made Tye and Wury _free_ after people used to have to buy them. Seems kind of pointless. Now that they count for a full herd, though, I could totally buy thirty eggs of each wahahahaha.


----------



## Coloursfall

Ok seriously this is ridiculous I have 3 of these already GO AWAY or give me an exalted one or something

...


Needs 2 clicks.

Also has anyone else seen Lazuli eggs in the main egg page? I hope that means you don't get 'em from mystery boxes anymore because I abandoned like, 10 of the things at least when I got one from a box and I didn't _want_ one.


----------



## allitersonance

Saw Lazulis on the gather eggs page and am still getting them from boxes.


----------



## Munchkin

...Is _everything_ on the Gather Eggs page now?!
It's a complete waste of all the money and luck and such that people actually worked hard for!

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

If you can get an Accomplishment for having a full herd of a creature, you can get it off the front page. That's basically everything but Cyber, McPuppet, the donation-awards, and the limited-time-only creatures.

Yeah, I'm annoyed too.


----------



## Sike Saner

And so soon after getting my previous noble Anex egg, too. XD


----------



## Invader Palkia

Just finished training my Cali, and now I'm training my Orbit ^^

Also, Kinoko only needs one click to evolve.


----------



## Munchkin

0_o
UniCreatures is now in a "new era". If you ask me, they've only managed to make it more confusing. But I like that they actually made it worth having tons of accomplishments. I only need two more to be able to explore New Atlantis. I wonder how it works when you're exploring and you find an Egg, but you already have five...

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## JolteonShock

I don't really get the update.  it just seems like they made it way more confusing.  I haven't found any eggs or creatures yet from exploring, but I have found random items.


----------



## Munchkin

^I've found about three Eggs now. And they actually let you keep getting Eggs even when you have five or more. I wonder if there's still a limit, but it's just higher now...?

I think that, after I get used to the confusing layout and such, I could actually grow to like this "new era". I still don't get how to use those component things on my pets. It says in the Tutorial that they give your pets evolution points, but I can't seem to figure out where...

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

I don't think there's a limit, but the egg-giver still only gives you an egg if you have less than five. I think that's the only way to get noble and exalted pets... so hard to choose! Of course, now we can speed up evolution with items, ehehe.


----------



## Munchkin

Once you get used to all the confusingness and the way they _ruined_ your organized Active Pets, Pen, and Showcase, then it's actually really easy. I bought a plot of land that I don't even use =P
I just leave all my pets in the wild.

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## allitersonance

Okay, so I herded all of my extra fully-evolveds to make room in my meadow (where I keep at least one stage of each pet) ... and it didn't go down. Seems like the limit is just on pet _species_. Gah.

Also, whenever I find eggs in the exploration I keep forgetting to click to collect them; I'm used to it being like the mystery box Lazuli and they're automatically given to you.

Since there's a lot of eggs, I'll invite you to their page if you want to give a few clicks.


----------



## Sike Saner

My first exalted of that species, fwee. ^^


----------



## Munchkin

^Well, go ahead and hatch it ;]

I managed to grab a Noble Fennix earlier, fully-evolve now, thanks to those little items =D
I have three Nobles and no Exalted pets so far...

_~With Love
Melody_


----------



## Sike Saner

Damn, that was fast. o_o I wonder how it could have been ready to hatch already--I just got it last hour, haven't posted it anywhere other than here, and haven't used any of those items on it.

Not that I'm complaining, though. XD

EDIT: 

Fwee. ^^


----------



## Munchkin

^Because you can use your items on other people's eggs/pets =P
And at the time, I had an overabundance of those stupid little things...used 'em all up by now =P

Finally managed to upgrade my forest plot, and I've finally reorganized my pets, making use of the new land deed thingy. I need a castle now, though =[

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Sike Saner

Ah cool, thanks! ^^


Meanwhile, I just got my hundredth accomplishment. ^^


----------



## Munchkin

Haha, I'm loving this whole exploring thing ^_^

First Exalted, everyone~

_~With Love
Melody_


----------



## JolteonShock

I like the food stuff.  Easy evolving~!
I think I'm warming up to this new era.
EDIT:  Evolved all my creatures fully.
Now, to get a bunch of accomplishments.


----------



## Munchkin

I've gained close to 30 Accomplishments in one day O.O
And one Noble and one Exalted. Not to mention my first Cyber ever, too. A female that's now fully evolved. And I've managed to buy two new land plots and upgrade one of them.
...this is getting ridiculously easy now.
I'm happy~
^_^

_~With love
Melody_


----------



## Sike Saner

Yep, I'm definitely liking no longer having to shell out three thousand coins a piece for these. ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

I just went and tried it out, and It's WAY better now. I mean, easier, but more fun ^^


----------



## JolteonShock

It is fun!  I really am liking this new era!
Now, I wonder if there'll be new creatures?


----------



## Sike Saner

Here's your answer.

I definitely look forward to getting one of those eggs. ^^


----------



## JolteonShock

Awesome!  Pirate Parrots.
That's like a tongue-twister!  XD


----------



## Sike Saner

Got one! :D



Fwee. ^^


----------



## JolteonShock

Lucky!  I'm exploring Sargasso right now.
And, because I'm feeling nice, I made it ready to hatch.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I got one too :D

I hope I get an exalted as well, I really like them... (Of course, that probably won't happen D:)


----------



## allitersonance

Reason #1 not to collect every egg you see:

_The trainer will only give you eggs if you have less than five. You must abandon other eggs before taking more from the trainer. You are currently taking care of 107 eggs._

Of course, I don't actually need that parrot egg since I have a full line and both genders, but still.


----------



## Sike Saner

Just got a noble of a species I hadn't gotten a noble of yet:



Fwee. ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

Shop, 1100 coins
He's a cute buggy |3


----------



## Sike Saner

Yay, beetles! :D Those're pretty. ^^


----------



## JolteonShock

I've got an exalted!  First one!

:DDDDDDD


----------



## allitersonance

WHAT THE HELL IS AN ALLURE D:

(because, other than that, there's nothing left to do but get full herds.)


----------



## Coloursfall

Shiiiiny


----------



## JolteonShock

Oooh!  Were'd you get that?


----------



## Coloursfall

Caretaker hut.

I have a female now too C:


----------



## Invader Palkia

Ooh... Its shiny...
I need to go look for one now x3


----------



## Sike Saner

I got my first exalted Zappa egg recently. :D I also got my first noble Fennix egg and my first noble Rumi egg recently.

EDIT: A new egg is available! :D


----------



## JolteonShock

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Flora

I got that and a Jerial egg yesterday, and they were fully evolved within a couple hours. :D


----------



## Invader Palkia

:D
Now I've got noble and Exalted Twaps :D
And hey look, they changed the Exalted Blizz'. Sweet :D


----------



## Flora

I SWEAR I EDITED MY POST TWICE IT HAD IMPORTANT INFO.


----------



## JolteonShock

Did all you guys get 27 ninja gift boxes?  Too bad it isn't ninja creatures, though, just random items.
In other news, .


----------



## allitersonance

I kind of wish they wouldn't put the ninja giftboxes in the announcements. It destroys the whole ninja thing.

Anyway, what class is everyone going to choose?


Edit: My god if I knew that class changes were so expensive I wouldn't have chosen Astrologer so hastily. I'll probably have gained that much more by the time I collect all exalts and nobles, though.


----------



## JolteonShock

I'm going to be a Giver.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I picked giver too x3
I was between that and Rogue, but Giver seemed more useful to me


----------



## Noctowl

I'm a watcher. XD


----------



## Flora

I picked a Rogue. 

Oh God I had about 47 Ninja Giftboxes XP


----------



## allitersonance

I keep not getting any exalteds or nobles >:| so I've switched to Giver.


----------



## Invader Palkia

WHERE IS THE NEXT SHOP LIMITED GRRR

In other news, 

Edit: Exalted McPuppet.. o.o
Exalted Orbit is cute, Exalted Nagi looks neat..
Exalted Wury want... Makes me think of chocolate milk
...
I like the new Exalts... Makes me want to go buy a McPuppet and one of those Exalting potions...


----------



## Sike Saner

New creature! :D

Meanwhile,  and  get. ^^


----------



## Mad MOAI

Now that I started, I might as well join this.

This is the favorite pet I have!



It took me a lot of resources or whatever to get this. I tend to use up all my stuff to evolve my creatures :V

Can someone show me the exalted, noble, etc. look like for this?

EDIT: Looked it up, yays :D


----------

